# Amplificador 80+80 STK4221 II, realmente funciona?



## cliver91 (Abr 20, 2008)

Hola, yo estuve realmente mucho tiempo buscando un amplificador porque no me alcanza ya con el TDA2003 jaja... Y a todo esto, vi que recomendaban muy bien el STK4048, pero cuando lo fui a buscar no estaba a la venta, y el unico que consegui fue el STK4221 II, a $30 argentinos...


Ahora bien, sin duda, no lo compre si ver primero el circuito del datasheet y verificando de que aca estan los componentes que necesito. Estuve toda una semana buscando circuitos, diseñandolos para el menor tamaño posible (sin dejar finas las pistas porque es mucha corriente) y comprando componentes hasta cansarme... de tantas pruebas ya tengo la fuente, preamplificador, ecualizador, y el vúmetro lo decidi dejar para el ultimo...
Cuando finalmente decidi probar el amplificador solo en vacio (sin parlante), vi que tenia unos componentes malos, algun que otro capacitor al revez, o algo que se qemaba... estuve alrededor de 4 horas trabajando con un compañero sobre el amplificador, hasta que llego el punto que no anduvo mas... No habia error que pudiera ser encontrado, la plaqueta estaba exactamente como debia, y el integrado estoy seguro que no esta quemado porque lo hubiera notado.
Cuando queria buscar aca a ver si alguien lo habia hecho, me tope con este tema de falsificacion...  Ya se que queda desubicado y es grosero, pero cuando lo lei me las queria cortar con una hoja de lechuga....


Mi pregunta es... Como me doy cuenta que es falsificado? y si no, ALGUIEN ha usado el STK4221 II y ha hecho el circuito y a funcionado?
Aca les dejo el link del Datasheet:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4221II.shtml

Espero no haberlos aburrido con tanta historia, pero de verdad es que no se que hacer, tengo ahi en la mesa de trabajo casi $300 argentinos (U$S100) y sin ninguna utilidad...


Muchas gracias desde ya porque este foro de verdad me sirve y se lo recomiendo a cualquiera que necesita ayuda.... Muy buen foro =)


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

la diferencia significativa en uno falso es el peso ya que tiene que pesar lo mismo que uno del mimo paquete por mas que sea de mas o menos potencia esa es una particularidad de los stk y no creo que sea muy trucho pero puede ser calento en la prueba? un poquito mucho poco
revisaste bien todo antes de ponerle 1\2 VOLT tenes que revisar 34453256 veces las pistas
salu2


----------



## cliver91 (Abr 20, 2008)

mm no... en todas las pruebas ni se mosqueo el STK... porque las pruebas eran tan cortas por las fallas qe no estaba ni un minuto... porque el circuito esta perfecto... pero siempre hay una resistencia que se calienta, se quema y me obliga a apagarlo y no puedo continuar nada....


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

revisa devuelta y que por lo menos 3 personas lo vean
salu2
y fijate la alimentacion que es critica en todo sentido


----------



## zopilote (Abr 20, 2008)

En los STK, al equivocarse en algun componente y le alimentaste en ese momento, de seguro se daño.


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

coincido pero igual revisa
espero que no se te haya quemado sino   
salu2 y SUERTTE


----------



## lus2134 (Abr 22, 2008)

tengo ala mano un integrado con el num. stk 4231 ll original bueno, la diferencia al 4221 es en potencia y alimentacion,compara ambos datos. voy a probarlo y te comentare y si funciona tambien debe de funcionar con el num. que tienes.


----------



## dark089 (Ene 12, 2009)

este circuito si funciona aunque el integrado sea falso te lo digo pr esperiencia 
checa muy bien el circuito antes de conectarlo checa las pistas y por ultimo checa al soldar el integrado


----------



## dark089 (Ene 12, 2009)

ya que si pegan las patas se puede dañar el integrado ya que la primera bes que lo conecte me eche el integrado pero la segunda funciono bien ya llebo como 1 mes con el i no a fallado


----------



## oscarcito_ale (May 25, 2009)

Hola companeros yo consegui dos stk 4221ii y quiero ponerlos en marcha sera que tienen el pcb del circuito del datasheet gracias espero una respuesta.saludos


----------



## dark089 (May 26, 2009)

http://www.satel.hu/file/document/Elektronika/ANAL%D3G%20IC-K/STK4221II.pdf

de ahi lo saqué solo debes colocar bien los capacitores y rebisar ya de perdis unas 5 beses el circuito y la palca para que te des cuenta si tienes algun erro*s*r



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas tipo chat o SMS y escribí tus mensajes en Word, pasales el corrector ortográfico y recién ahí copialos y pegalos acá.
> Tanto el lenguaje chat como el exceso de faltas de ortografía y gramática son causales de borrado de mensajes.
> Gracias


----------



## dark089 (May 26, 2009)

ya que este tipo de circuitos se dañan facilmente pero tiene buena aportacion de potencia


----------



## Zet@ (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola   hace tiempo que trabajo con los stk y no es que sean lo mejor, pero suenan bastante bien. He armado varios circuitos con ellos desde 25w + 25w hasta 4 x 180 w y funcionan!, lo que si son bastante sensibles, antes de alimentar el circuito debes de prestarle atensión a todo, las pistas, los componentes, las soldaduras y si por las dudas no se detuvo algun mosquito en placa, porque dde entrada nomas se quema el integrado, va, mas que integrado, son re grandotes los bichos. Si el circuito que tienes proviene de una fuente confiable de seguro funciona. Pero siempre revisa todo unas 100 veces por lo menos, si todo esta bien te funcionara de una. Y con respecto a la falsificacion, cosa normal en este pais, no te preocupes tanto, funcionan, lo se por experiencia. Lo que si, no rinden a veces lo que deberian rendir y de hay segun sea el que lo frabrique, puede rendirte el 50% o nada. Cuestion de suerte. Probe unos que decian stk  pero la pinta que tenian era muy obvio que eran falsificados, y como eran los unicos que cosegui los compre de mala gana, pero cuando lo coloque en la placa y le di ON, funcionó perfectamente y funciona hasta hoy. dicen por ahi: "Las apariencias engañan" y tiene mucha razon.


----------



## juan_inf (Ago 4, 2010)

el stk4221 lo tengo andando  y suene exelente, bajate el software y el .rar de aca que anda http://320volt.com/stk42xx-serisi/ , aca tenes otro http://320volt.com/stereo-100-watt-anfi-stk4231/ , y aca uno de 4 cuadrafonico http://320volt.com/4x80-watt-anfi-stk4221/ , pero fijate que el cuadrafonico esta realizado sin el alambre esmaltado, nose si afectará en algo, suerte con eso escayone no te vas arrepentir


----------



## marck272004 (Ago 12, 2010)

Estimado, los amplificadores STK tienen la particularidad que al conectarse sin carga queman una resistencia a mi me paso lo mismo y en este foro se menciona, lo ideal es que lo conectes con carga, es decir con un parlante..
saludos


----------



## juliangp (May 5, 2012)

Hola, ya vi que hay un tema creado a partir de este amplificador, pero no encontre a base del 4221 ii  sino este numero solo, entonces cuando me baje el datasheet del II, lo que vi es que hay partes que no tienen nada soldado sino que estan vacias, nose si sera una placa mas bien universal  (osea para otros modulo stk) o si a esta le faltara algo en montaje superficial, abajo dejo la imagen de el pcb que consegui para el stk 4221II ( y ni siquiera se donde es la entrada de audio, la salida y la entrada de corriente)! saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2012)

Si no me equivoco en los lugares en blanco, patas 1 y 21 se colocaba una red RC para compensar la respuesta a frecuencia.


----------



## juliangp (May 5, 2012)

Ahh muchas gracias fogo, que vendria a ser eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2012)

juliangp dijo:


> Ahh muchas gracias fogo, que vendria a ser eso?



Siempre con la posibilidad de que mi memoria esté fallando, es una compensación de la curva de respuesta a la frecuencia para lograr que esta sea más plana, también ayuda a evitar posibles oscilaciones en alta frecuencia.


----------



## juliangp (May 5, 2012)

gracias fogo, ahora mismo me pongo a buscar que componentes lleva, saludos!!


----------



## SKYFALL (May 7, 2012)

yo tengo un equipo de sonido Philips, el AS785C que trae dentro un STK4221II, es de 80W por canal pero en el manual dice que alcanza a entregar 120W a una carga de 6 Ohm, suena muy bien y los bajos son tremendos.


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 2, 2013)

este es el circuito que querias utilizar? 






con estos pcb 






viendo que no se publica hace 6 meses, funciono el amplificador ?


----------



## marck272004 (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola, este es un muy buen amplificador, tengo un amigo argentino que hizo uno y quedo bastante feliz, pero ten cuidado con las pruebas, lei que lo probaste sin carga, y tengo entendido que los STK se queman al no tener carga, lo mejor que puedes hacer es ponerle un parlante aunque sea de poca potencia por canal para asi no correr el riesgo, yo hice uno hace años y funciono de maravillas, asi que mucha suerte..


----------

